# Bobbo's ... FUNNY STUFF Thread !!!



## Bobbo

*If it's funny ... Post it here !!! *


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_fPV13lKm4]YouTube - Funny Animation[/ame]


----------



## Bobbo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF2STcHyHjI]YouTube - BaBa Booey Apology Tape 1st Play on Howard Stern - Part 1 of 7[/ame]


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## bloosman1

How To Find A Masculine Halloween Costume For Your Effeminate Son | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## bloosman1

Sony Releases New Stupid Piece Of Shit That Doesn't Fucking Work | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

this is sooo true!


----------



## Bobbo

*I think bloosman has the idea !!!  *


----------



## Bobbo

*Please add funny stuff too !!! *


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## mlordin

A good ol' favorite:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD4roXEY8hk]YouTube - German Coast Guard - Lost in Translation[/ame]


----------



## mlordin

Sooo clever.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI]YouTube - MAtrix Ping Pong[/ame]


----------



## mlordin

The Greatest Prank Call Ever???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5z4Vs26-TI]YouTube - The Greatest Prank Call Ever[/ame]


----------



## mlordin

The Korean clock lady:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tHMvdBP2RQ]YouTube - The Korean Clock Lady[/ame]


How (not) to win a Harley 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oRQTOcGqvI]YouTube - Very Funny ACDC phone in competition![/ame]


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## bro blue




----------



## bro blue




----------



## bro blue




----------



## custom53




----------



## Bobbo

*Lots more funny stuff ... Follow the link ... *

The Official Raise Your Post Count Thread!!! Rated MA - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## carnada

Bobbo said:


>



ahhh wtf mannn!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## DC135er

The New Office Water Cooler


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## rockinr0ll

poor cat!


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Adwex

Bobbo said:


>



Clown.


----------



## Bobbo

Adwex said:


> Clown.



*Proud of it too !!!!!!!! *


----------



## ^AXE^

A Nun a Clown and a Monkey walk into a bar.


I forget the rest of the joke.
But your mom is a whore.


----------



## Adwex

Bobbo said:


> *Proud of it too !!!!!!!! *



I know, and I'm cool with it. You definitely keep things interesting and amusing, I'll give you that.


----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Adwex said:


> I know, and I'm cool with it. You definitely keep things interesting and amusing, I'll give you that.








so does any town goof


----------



## Bobbo

*mod edit*

<WTF, I thought you said you were gonna play nice. Are you testing me?
Keep your finger to yourself, clown.>

*end of edit*


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bret138




----------



## FLICKOFLASH

Bret138 said:


>


----------



## Adwex

Bobbo said:


>



My thoughts exactly.
Can't you get attention somewhere else?


----------



## dennis_is_here_also

Bobbo said:


> *mod edit*
> 
> <WTF, I thought you said you were gonna play nice. Are you testing me?
> Keep your finger to yourself, clown.>
> 
> *end of edit*


----------



## thrawn86

It begins......


----------



## dennis_is_here_also

Bobbo said:


>



Believe me, I don't....


----------



## thrawn86

C'mon Bobbo.


----------



## TwinACStacks

TWIN


----------



## tonefreak

lol thats fricken hilarous


----------

